# أخر رجل فى العالم...تخيل كده لو كنت مكانه !!



## Coptic MarMar (29 أكتوبر 2007)

بسم ربنا يسوع

دة اخر رجل فى العالم



بس لو فى كدة ايه اللى يحصل؟؟؟؟؟



*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
تعرفوا ايه اللى هيحصل
*
*
*
*
*
*


فكروا كلكم كدة


*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*



اكيد كل شاب يتمنا ان يكون هو الراجل دة


الوحيد على وجة الارض


*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*



والنتيجة هياااااااااااااااا


*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*





​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: أخر رجل فى العالم...تخيل كده لو كنت مكانه !!*

اييييييييييييييييية دى؟؟؟ هههههههههههه جامدة جدا!!!!!!! ياريت كنت انا.....دانا كدة حقتل كل الرجالة الى اعرفهم هههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: أخر رجل فى العالم...تخيل كده لو كنت مكانه !!*

ههههههههههههههههههههه
ايوة ياعم من حقك 
هقول ايه بقى :t32:​


----------



## gift (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: أخر رجل فى العالم...تخيل كده لو كنت مكانه !!*

ههههههههههههه​


----------



## Ramzi (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: أخر رجل فى العالم...تخيل كده لو كنت مكانه !!*

*:mus25:نياله .........:mus25:*​


----------



## kajo (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: أخر رجل فى العالم...تخيل كده لو كنت مكانه !!*

يااااااااااااابخته


----------



## samer12 (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: أخر رجل فى العالم...تخيل كده لو كنت مكانه !!*

          هههههههههههههه
مو نيالو على هل الوقعة:t33:


----------



## fayse_f (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: أخر رجل فى العالم...تخيل كده لو كنت مكانه !!*

صدقني ما تملكه اليد تذهده النفس
   الرب يباركك


----------



## وردة السلام (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: أخر رجل فى العالم...تخيل كده لو كنت مكانه !!*

نييالواااااااااااااااااا بس الله يكون بالعون كل هدول الله يزيد ويبارك


----------



## BITAR (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: أخر رجل فى العالم...تخيل كده لو كنت مكانه !!*

*انا شفت الموقف ده قبل كدة*
*بس كانوا *
*بيجروا ورا*
* حراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامى*
*راكب عربيه السيدات فى مترو الانفاق*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## فادية (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: أخر رجل فى العالم...تخيل كده لو كنت مكانه !!*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يكون فعونه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: أخر رجل فى العالم...تخيل كده لو كنت مكانه !!*



gift قال:


> ههههههههههههه​


 

هههههههههههههه
حلوة منك يا gift
شكرا لمرورك​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: أخر رجل فى العالم...تخيل كده لو كنت مكانه !!*



Ramzi قال:


> *:mus25:نياله .........:mus25:*​



هههههههههههههههههه
يلا عقبالك يارمزى ماتبقى زيه كده
شكرا لمرورك​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: أخر رجل فى العالم...تخيل كده لو كنت مكانه !!*



kajo قال:


> يااااااااااااابخته



ههههههههههههههه
عقبالك كده يا كاجو 
شكرا لمرورك​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: أخر رجل فى العالم...تخيل كده لو كنت مكانه !!*



samer12 قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> مو نيالو على هل الوقعة:t33:



هههههههههههههههههه
كفايا حسد فى الراجل يا جماعة
شكرا لمرورك ياجميل​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: أخر رجل فى العالم...تخيل كده لو كنت مكانه !!*



fayse_f قال:


> صدقني ما تملكه اليد تذهده النفس
> الرب يباركك



شكرا لمرورك ياجميل​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: أخر رجل فى العالم...تخيل كده لو كنت مكانه !!*



وردة السلام قال:


> نييالواااااااااااااااااا بس الله يكون بالعون كل هدول الله يزيد ويبارك



ههههههههههههههه
يزيد اكتر من كده
شكرا لمرورك ياوردة​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: أخر رجل فى العالم...تخيل كده لو كنت مكانه !!*



BITAR قال:


> *انا شفت الموقف ده قبل كدة*
> *بس كانوا *
> *بيجروا ورا*
> * حراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامى*
> ...



هههههههههههههههه
حلوة منك يابيتر 
تصدق ممكن يكون هو الموقف ده اللى بتحكى عليه
هههههههههههههه
شكرا لمرورك​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: أخر رجل فى العالم...تخيل كده لو كنت مكانه !!*



فادية قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ربنا يكون فعونه​



ايوة صح ادعليه يا فادية 
هههههههههههههههه
شكرا لمرورك ياجميل​


----------



## twety (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: أخر رجل فى العالم...تخيل كده لو كنت مكانه !!*

هههههههههههههههههههه

مش هتحصل يعنى

بلا جواز بلا هم :t33:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: أخر رجل فى العالم...تخيل كده لو كنت مكانه !!*



twety قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> مش هتحصل يعنى
> 
> بلا جواز بلا هم :t33:



هههههههههههههههه
على رايك ياتويتى بلا جواز بلا هم
شكرا لمرورك​


----------



## max mike (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أخر رجل فى العالم...تخيل كده لو كنت مكانه !!*

ههههههههههههههههههههه كل دول ستات وراه لو كنت مكانه كنت هربت


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أخر رجل فى العالم...تخيل كده لو كنت مكانه !!*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه

وهتقدر تهرب من كل دول..؟!!

نورت الموضوع يا مايكل*​


----------



## max mike (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أخر رجل فى العالم...تخيل كده لو كنت مكانه !!*

اكيد هعرف اهرب كنت هشاور لتاكسى مخصوص واخليه يفتح على الرابع


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أخر رجل فى العالم...تخيل كده لو كنت مكانه !!*

تاكســـى...

طيب قولى والتاكسى ده أساسا هيوصلك أزاى 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## شنودة بستان (18 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أخر رجل فى العالم...تخيل كده لو كنت مكانه !!*

هههههههههههههههههههه
بجد هو احساس جميل بس هدبر ههرب من دول كلهم ازاى وانا هموووت الرجاله كلها لازم اعمل خطه محكمه هعملها وهجيلكم


----------



## max mike (19 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أخر رجل فى العالم...تخيل كده لو كنت مكانه !!*

طاب لما تعمل الخطة وقلى عشان اهرب معاك :yahoo:


----------



## شنودة بستان (19 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أخر رجل فى العالم...تخيل كده لو كنت مكانه !!*

انت تامر يا باشا 
:yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## max mike (19 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أخر رجل فى العالم...تخيل كده لو كنت مكانه !!*

طاب ازاى اكبر الخط او اغير لونه


----------



## nerooo_jesus (6 مارس 2010)

*تخيل انك الرجل الوحيد فى العالم*


 
*
*


 *تخيل انك الرجل الوحيد فى العالم صورة



 

 

 

 



ماذا يحدث لو أنك الرجل الوحيد فى العالم






بسيطة










تخيل معى



































*


----------



## سامح روماني2 (6 مارس 2010)

*رد: تخيل انك الرجل الوحيد فى العالم*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بجد بجد بجد جميله جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا شكراااااااااااااااااا علي الصوره اللي اكتر من روعه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ربنا يبارك ياتك​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (6 مارس 2010)

*رد: تخيل انك الرجل الوحيد فى العالم*

هههههههه مش قلتلى يا سامح لو مكان الولد دة هتعمـــل ااية بقى هههههههه
انا شايفة ان ااقل حاجة ساكتة قلبية ويطب ساكت هههههههههه


----------



## سامح روماني2 (6 مارس 2010)

*رد: تخيل انك الرجل الوحيد فى العالم*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ولا اطب ساكت ولا حاجه كل واحده بالدور هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه بس هخلص بعد سنتين ههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (6 مارس 2010)

*رد: تخيل انك الرجل الوحيد فى العالم*

ههههههههههه سنتين مين بس دى اول دفعــــــــــة اللى ورا كتير بالملايين يعنى ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## سامح روماني2 (6 مارس 2010)

*رد: تخيل انك الرجل الوحيد فى العالم*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه كويس ربنا يزيد ويبارك


----------



## +Sameh+ (6 مارس 2010)

*رد: تخيل انك الرجل الوحيد فى العالم*

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههه
انا لو منه مش هزعل والا واحده فيهم
هههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا نيرو
​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (6 مارس 2010)

*رد: تخيل انك الرجل الوحيد فى العالم*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه طيب يا مينـــــا واللهى 
شكرا لمرورك يا باشا


----------



## +Sameh+ (6 مارس 2010)

*رد: تخيل انك الرجل الوحيد فى العالم*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههه
لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
واللهى
​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (6 مارس 2010)

*رد: تخيل انك الرجل الوحيد فى العالم*

:new6::new6::new6:


----------



## Mason (6 مارس 2010)

*رد: تخيل انك الرجل الوحيد فى العالم*

_هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه_
_ههههههههههههههههههههههههه_
_ههههههههههههههه_
_ههههههههههه_
_ههههههههه_
_هههه__ه_
_عسسسل الصورة _
_مسكين يا عينى حيروح فييييييييييييييييييين _
_من اللى وراة  يووة قصدى _
_قضااااااااااااااااه_
_ههههههههههههههه_
_ميرسى يا عسولة_​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (6 مارس 2010)

*رد: تخيل انك الرجل الوحيد فى العالم*

ههههههههههههههههههه ميرســـــى ميسووووووووو يا سكر على مرورك


----------



## سامح روماني2 (8 مارس 2010)

*رد: تخيل انك الرجل الوحيد فى العالم*

صووووووووره ولا في الاحلام


----------



## سامح روماني2 (8 مارس 2010)

*رد: تخيل انك الرجل الوحيد فى العالم*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## nerooo_jesus (8 مارس 2010)

*رد: تخيل انك الرجل الوحيد فى العالم*

ههههههههههههههه عاجباك يا ســـــــامح
طب اللهى ربنا يوعدك بنفس الموقف قول اميــــــن


----------



## youhnna (8 مارس 2010)

*رد: تخيل انك الرجل الوحيد فى العالم*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لو مكانه هنزلهم البحر ويبقى لاراجل ولاستات
تسلم ايدك نيروووووووووووووووووو*


----------



## nerooo_jesus (8 مارس 2010)

*رد: تخيل انك الرجل الوحيد فى العالم*

هههههههههههههههههههههههه برافووووو يوحنـــــــا بتريح دماغك عالطوووول
ثااااااانكس يا باشاا


----------



## +febronia+ (11 مارس 2010)

*رد: تخيل انك الرجل الوحيد فى العالم*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## tamav maria (11 مارس 2010)

*رد: تخيل انك الرجل الوحيد فى العالم*

:t11::t11::t11:
لآ حلو قوي يا nero بصراحه


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (11 مارس 2010)

*رد: تخيل انك الرجل الوحيد فى العالم*

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
تسلم ايدك يابطوطة


----------



## nerooo_jesus (11 مارس 2010)

*رد: تخيل انك الرجل الوحيد فى العالم*



fofo.com قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ثــــــــــانكس فووووووفة على مرورك يا قمرة ,ربنا يفرح قلبك دايماااا


----------



## nerooo_jesus (11 مارس 2010)

*رد: تخيل انك الرجل الوحيد فى العالم*



netta قال:


> :t11::t11::t11:
> لآ حلو قوي يا nero بصراحه



ميرســى نيتــــــا خالص على مرورك السكر
ربنا يخليكى


----------



## nerooo_jesus (11 مارس 2010)

*رد: تخيل انك الرجل الوحيد فى العالم*



عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> تسلم ايدك يابطوطة



ميرســـــــى اووووووى يا قمراية على مرورك الجميل زيك


----------



## kalimooo (13 مارس 2010)

*رد: تخيل انك الرجل الوحيد فى العالم*

*يا لهوووووووووووووووووووووي

هههههههههههههههههه

حلوة يا نيروووووووووووو

الله ستر بقى*


----------



## *koki* (13 مارس 2010)

*رد: تخيل انك الرجل الوحيد فى العالم*

الحمد لله انى بنت


----------



## حبة خردل (13 مارس 2010)

*رد: تخيل انك الرجل الوحيد فى العالم*

*تفتكروا الدنيا يبقي ليها طعم ..مستحيل

شكراً ليكي​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 مارس 2010)

*تم الدمج للتكرار*​


----------

